# Achtung TC Wagner Society Members!



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

A floor-recommendation for all TC Wagner Society members, and other aficionados of great music and great opera...

Tomorrow, we meet for *Parsifal*! :angel:


----------

